# Oracle Team USA forfeits both ACWS season titles



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Oracle was discovered to have improperly placed lead weights in the bow struts of all three of its 45-foot catamarans in the ACWS, including one that was loaned to BAR J.P. Morgan and skippered by British Olympic hero Ben Ainslie.

The rules governing placement of weights are meticulous because they can affect boat handling and performance. Oracle officials insisted they had no knowledge of the violations until they were discovered while the boats were being prepared for the Red Bull Youth America's Cup in September.

Coupled with a spying infraction against Oracle last year, however, the violations are a black eye for the American team owned by Larry Ellison. The disclosures represent still another setback for an America's Cup that has been dogged by a scarcity of challengers, a wreck that cost the life of a sailor and a dismal competition that so far hasn't had a single close race.​







link


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Also see:








10. Upon receipt of the Report from OTUSA, and the MC reporting that 'The modifications appear to be intentional efforts to circumvent the limitations of the AC45 class rule, and are therefore serious in nature', the Jury has commenced an investigation under Racing Rules of Sailing (America's Cup Edition) Rule 69, and Protocol Article 60. This investigation is ongoing.​







pdf


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ellison is a cheat?

"I am shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on in here....... Here are your winning, sir." _Casablanca_

I hope they ban him from the competition for life. He's an embarrassment.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheating going on in sport....by Americans...I can't believe it! Larry, into the dust bin of disgrace with Lance.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

and A-Rod and McGwire and Bonds and.......... it's pathetic.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> and A-Rod and McGwire and Bonds and.......... it's pathetic.


Well, in fairness to Ellison, those comparisons are not neccessarily apt...

I'm certainly no big fan of Ellison, but I'd simply point out that there IS the possibility that such modifications MIGHT have been undertaken without his personal knowledge...

Rule-breaking by modifying a piece of equipment of incredible complexity by some of dozens of team members, is just a bit different than an athlete injecting steroids, or whatever, into his own body... I know, for example, that Roger Penske - a car owner as intensely involved in his race team's operation as anyone in motor racing - was not necessarily aware of every 'rule-bending' trick his crews might have ever attempted... 

Nevertheless, Ellison's 'take no prisoners, win at any cost' approach most certainly sets the _TONE_ among his team, which might foster such cheating... I'm simply suggesting that, in this particular case, he may very well have been personally unaware of it...


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

smurphny said:


> Cheating going on in sport....by Americans...I can't believe it! Larry, into the dust bin of disgrace with Lance.


aw, c'mon .... leave Lance out of this .... as Willie Nelson has said: "I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong, especially after what he achieved, winning seven Tour de France races while on drugs. When I was on drugs, I couldn't even find my bike."


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

a bit more, from the SAILING ANARCHY home page:



> The modifications were made over a year ago by a small number of team members involved in the AC45 circuit, without the knowledge of management or the skippers, and without having followed standard internal procedures. "Our team is very disappointed by this turn of events, and I believe that voluntarily withdrawing from these past AC45 regattas is the appropriate corrective action," Coutts said. "Going forward we remain focused on our AC72 training in preparation for the upcoming America's Cup this September."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that doping is different, it was more a parallel to the general state of professional sports.

I simply don't believe that mods were made to a 45 ft boat that no one other than some minions knew about, particularly the skipper. That point will undoubtedly be debated.

The point about TONE is spot on and what has been driving all these transgressions, with money being right up there too in most cases.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

It is by now reasonably common knowledge Oracle AC72's were originally designed without foiling in mind and were thus deliberately designed to be stern-heavy to reduce the possibility of going seriously bow-down (that proved to be something of a waste of time as well).

This is also the reason why Oracle attempted to bend the rules under the guise of safety enhancements by proposing additional elevators on their rudders to aid level foiling

Given what is now known to have happened in the AC45 series and seeing how apparently level the Oracle AC72's are foiling in recent times, the measurement committee would do well to look for some strategically placed illegal weights in the AC72's as well.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

ALLEGATIONS OF GROSS MISCONDUCT (Jury Notice 103)

4. On 19th August 2013 the Jury issued Jury Notice JN103. Jury Notice JN103 included allegations of gross misconduct as follows:

4.1 Dirk de Ridder, OTUSA sailing team member, was involved in giving instructions and/or directions to shore crew to add weight into a king post of AC45 boat 4, or was aware that such weight had been added, contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

4.2 Sailor X1, OTUSA sailing team member, was aware that shore crew added weight into a king post of AC45 boat 4, and he was, or should have been, aware this action was contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

4.3 Bryce Ruthenberg, OTUSA shore crew member, was involved in the addition of weight into a king post of at least one AC45 in contravention of the AC45 Class Rule and was aware this action was contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

4.4 Andrew Walker, OTUSA shore crew member, was involved in the addition of weight into a king post of at least one AC45 in contravention of the AC45 Class Rule or was aware that such weight had been added and was, or should have been, aware this action was contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

4.5 Kyle Langford, OTUSA shore crew member, and sailor on Ben Ainslie Racing (BAR) in the final three AC45 Series, was involved in the addition of weight being inserted into a king post of at least one AC45 in contravention of the AC45 Class Rule and was aware this action was contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

4.6 Matthew Mitchell, OTUSA shore crew member, was involved in the addition of weight being inserted into a king post of at least one AC45 in contravention of the AC45 Class Rule and should have been aware this action was contrary to the AC45 Class Rule.

[...]

DECISIONS ON PENALTIES

105. Bryce Ruthenberg

Bryce Ruthenberg is excluded from further participation in any role in the 34th America's Cup. RRSAC rule 69.1(c) requires the Jury to inform his National Authority (Australian Yachting Federation) and the International Sailing Federation, which bodies may impose further penalties; however, in view of his full, frank and early admissions, the Jury will recommend that no further action be taken.

106. Andrew Walker

Andrew Walker is excluded from further participation in any role in the 34th America's Cup. RRSAC rule 69.1(c) requires the Jury to inform his National Authority (Yachting New Zealand) and the International Sailing Federation, which bodies may impose further penalties.

107. Kyle Langford

In light of his age and inexperience in an America's Cup environment, the fact that he had no involvement in the work done and his truthfulness during the hearing, together with his sincere efforts to acquaint himself with the Class Rules since the matter came to light, Kyle Langford is warned to use his best endeavours not to be involved with any activity that may be in breach of a rule in the future. The Jury is not required to make a report to any federation.

108. Matt Mitchell

Matt Mitchell is excluded from sailing on a Yacht competing in the Match for the 34th America's Cup until 4 races have been completed. RRSAC Rule 69.1(c) requires the Jury to inform his National Authority (Yachting New Zealand) and the International Sailing Federation, which bodies may impose further penalties; however, the Jury will recommend that no further action be taken.

109. Dirk de Ridder

Dirk de Ridder is excluded from further participation in any role in the 34th America's Cup. RRSAC Rule 69.1(c) requires the Jury to inform his National Authority (Koninklijk Nederlands Watersport Verbond) and the International Sailing Federation, which bodies may impose further penalties.​







link


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> and A-Rod and McGwire and Bonds and.......... it's pathetic.


The problem is the public really doesn't care. Fans need their teams and love their top performers. It's a gladiator kind of thing. Who cares of one person dies as long as it's exciting? I'm not saying I condone that, just saying from this seat, that's what I'm seeing. It's all about winning at all costs.

But should the actions of a few in the 2012 ACWS (where they were sailing AC45s) justify the -2 point penalty in the Cup Match that the Jury handed down to Team Oracle (where they race AC72s)? I can't see the connection.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

JulieMor said:


> The problem is the public really doesn't care. Fans need their teams and love their top performers. It's a gladiator kind of thing. Who cares of one person dies as long as it's exciting? I'm not saying I condone that, just saying from this seat, that's what I'm seeing. It's all about winning at all costs.


I'm a member of the public, and I don't care ... but that's because I don't pay much attention to these sports. The ironic thing is that the only part of it that I DO care about is that it stay honest, because if they aren't competing honestly against one another, what's the point ? Even if I don't care who wins, I'd like to believe that whoever does win deserved to.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

SO what is the difference between a 2 point/loss penalty, and say pete Rose, Or College teams forfeiting a years worth of wins, and 2-4 yrs of not appearing in bowl games, losing scholarships..........I've seen worst.

If Ellis is shown to know what is going on, it is possible for him to be removed from ALL sailing races of any sort in the future, or the person responsible along with the who did the mods.........2 races at this point in time, could be minor as to what could happen!

Marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Imagine the investment that would have been lost, if Oracle was tossed out completely, as they should have been. Everyone from San Fransisco to NBC to the hot dog vendor would have lost everything, as there would have been no race. 

I'm hoping that's why Ellison hasn't been banned yet, but will be. 

If you like conspiracy theories, they may figure its better to lose than have it taken away later and have the tainted ETNZ win by default. At the moment, I prefer to think that ETNZ is just kicking their butts, despite their money and cheating.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know a thing about these races so I don't understand why some of these rules are in place.

If everyone had to keep their boat under a certain length and width, why not let them do whatever they want as long as it isn't powered by anything but the wind ? Why does anyone care what weights they have, where they are located, or anything else, why not let them do whatever they want ?

If it's about sailing ability, then like "stock cars" you'd have to sail the exact same boats. If it isn't about sailing ability but is about the boat, then let them sail whatever they can put together, and sail in whatever conditions you get on sailing day.

Like I said, I don't know much about it, so maybe I just don't "get it"


----------

